# Other M*&%Fu*&^ inspectors



## jar546 (Jul 23, 2013)

We recently had a situation where a builder deviated from the prints to badly that not only did he make the house larger than approved but he also went from nominal lumber to engineered without any specs from the manufacturer and changed the layout of the house.  Needless to say, it was a complete clusterf*&^.  So.............we wrote up 33 separate structural deficiencies and he decided to hire an engineer to combat our report.  Well, he is on his second engineer.  The engineer agrees with 32 of the 33 items we wrote up as being structurally insufficient and the 1 of 33 he disagrees with, had to be approved by him using engineering, nothing prescriptive.

So why is this about other inspectors?

Because the contractor is now whining to inspectors in other jurisdictions who are telling him that we are too nitpicky and they would not have given him a hard time about it.

I told him to have them put that in writing and sign off on the structure.

Morons.  All of them


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 23, 2013)

Hows the rest of your day goin?


----------



## jpranch (Jul 23, 2013)

This is where the networking comes in when you call the "other inspectors" because you know them and find out that the contractor is blowing smoke up you kilts.


----------



## cda (Jul 23, 2013)

well hard to see 33 violations from through a car windshield, and especially if you do not know what a code book looks like.

Nothing wrong with being picky, I found out, keeps you from being "live at 5"!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fatboy (Jul 23, 2013)

Yup, preferably you have them on you speed dial so you can call them while the contractor is standing in front of you. "so and so said that you said you wouldn't call this, is this true? (holds phone up so contractor can here the outraged reply..........)


----------



## jpranch (Jul 23, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> well hard to see 33 violations from through a car windshield, and especially if you do not know what a code book looks like.Nothing wrong with being picky, I found out, keeps you from being "live at 5"!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Or dead at 6!


----------



## Mark K (Jul 23, 2013)

Until there is consistent enforcement of the code it is difficult to protect the public.

From monitoring this board I suggest that the major problems are:

--Jurisdictions where there is no building code.

--Cities and Counties where the government does not want a building code or where politics limit the authority of the building official

--Building officials who do not have the training to understand the code and/or who do not have access to architects and engineers, either on staff or as consultants, as part of the plan review process.

These problems are not universal but they appear to be pervasive in some areas.  The membership of ICC needs to speak out on this more.


----------



## High Desert (Jul 23, 2013)

I feel your pain Jar. Been there before several times and it wasn't fun.


----------



## peach (Jul 23, 2013)

ALL of us have heard "they don't make me do this over (insert jurisdiction name).. and it's usually a lie.

Bigger than permitted is EASY.. we always based permit fees on the size of the structure, so they need to pony up more money.. WHEN they submit revised plans... (and isn't it fun when we can say.. you exceed lot coverage - or set backs, etc)..


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 24, 2013)

Unless the other inspector has jurisdiction  in your area and over you it does not matter what they say. I tell the builders I can not speak to  the competence of any other inspector in any other jurisdiction, I have them all on speed dial and the builder stretch the truth, let me dial  xx up and the tune changes quickly. I enforce only what is in the code and if can cite chapter and verse, if they disagree they can try to show me the exception or alternate code approved methods.

your not doing bad when the engineer agrees with 97% of your call


----------



## peach (Jul 24, 2013)

I've done that too, Commish..

Almost all jurisdictions modify parts of the code or enforce it differently

Apples and Oranges.


----------



## BSSTG (Jul 24, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> We recently had a situation where a builder deviated from the prints to badly that not only did he make the house larger than approved but he also went from nominal lumber to engineered without any specs from the manufacturer and changed the layout of the house.  Needless to say, it was a complete clusterf*&^.  So.............we wrote up 33 separate structural deficiencies and he decided to hire an engineer to combat our report.  Well, he is on his second engineer.  The engineer agrees with 32 of the 33 items we wrote up as being structurally insufficient and the 1 of 33 he disagrees with, had to be approved by him using engineering, nothing prescriptive.So why is this about other inspectors?
> 
> Because the contractor is now whining to inspectors in other jurisdictions who are telling him that we are too nitpicky and they would not have given him a hard time about it.
> 
> ...


Greetings,

JAR you need to relax. Have a beer or something. We don't want you to go ballistic ok? We need you to stay sane!

BSSTG


----------



## pyrguy (Jul 24, 2013)

I know the feeling. I have a designer trying to build a building they can't meet exiting requirements in. AANNNNDDD the occupant load is getting way to high in this building. They cannot install enough exit width, or exit path of travel, or doors, or.....

But they built one just like it, well it did have walls and a roof, in China. Had no issues there.

Guess who's fault this cluster is gonna be.  (where's that face palm simile??)


----------



## RJJ (Jul 24, 2013)

Well folks most often in PA it is an inspector who doesn't care to know what is in the code book and may very well be looking at how he/she can end up sitting in your seat to inspect that ahj. The contractors in PA are clueless regarding what the code says as well. However, there are a few that really are on top of the game, but those would not create a situation such as this one.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry, posted that to the wrong thread.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 24, 2013)

This one is for this thread; _* "The failure of others to do their job does not excuse me from doing mine".*_  Don't know where I picked that up but I use it often.


----------



## michaelj (Jul 24, 2013)

Tell him to move the house to there jurisdiction and let them approve it there, if not he has to do it by the code.


----------



## Architect1281 (Jul 24, 2013)

I get it alot that "I never had to do that in Wonderland" at which point I hand them the plans and say "Then apply for your Permit There...." or I get that Well in Neverland they don't make me do it that way. How come your town is different? to which I always reply... Well Sir, the state of RI has a uniform code , meaning we all read from the same book.. I you want a similar book that we all read from and interperet somewhat differently ... BUY A BIBLE!.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 24, 2013)

This is why groups are formed to provide consistency with code interpretations and inspections....


----------



## Keystone (Jul 24, 2013)

Jar, I feel your pain...

We ran into these situations, be proactive - we tryyyy to hold bi monthly or so breakfast meetings (BYO$) with surrounding municipal inspectors for open discussions. Doesn't always get us on the same page but places things into perspective.


----------



## Frank (Jul 24, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> well hard to see 33 violations from through a car windshield, and especially if you do not know what a code book looks like.Nothing wrong with being picky, I found out, keeps you from being "live at 5"!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have written up as many as 5-10 before getting out of the truck lack of accessibility, tread and riser on exterior steps, handrails, hc parking signs, hc parking space slopes, nonpermitted strucutrally deficient carport etc.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 25, 2013)

Other M*&%Fu*&^ inspectors



			
				Keystone said:
			
		

> Jar, I feel your pain...We ran into these situations, be proactive - we tryyyy to hold bi monthly or so breakfast meetings (BYO$) with surrounding municipal inspectors for open discussions. Doesn't always get us on the same page but places things into perspective.


Great idea to have code breakfasts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forest (Jul 25, 2013)

jar546,

      I don't think breakfast will help.Just the other day I had to do an inspection on a stand alone storage building built without permits. The building was feed with a three conductor feeder to a 100 amp panel in PA.I Told the owner it was wrong,A week later meet the electrician on site because he could not understand what was wrong.So I had to call the boss.He proceeds to tell "that"s the way they have been doing it years" Then it gets better "his electrical inspector" had not been enforcing that section of the NEC even though he had known it was a code violation.Good luck with getting all inspectors on the same page.Contractors love the ones that make the job cheaper & easier.


----------

